# Let the trash talkin begin!



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

LET'S GO RAVENS!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Ravens BOOOOOOO BOOOOOO BOOOOOO !!!!

Go Maple Leafs!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> LET'S GO RAVENS!!!



Ha, this will be the only time you'll ever hear me cheer for the ravens, and after the first drive their D is playing well, lets go 

:diablo:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

:smack: :smack: tommy brady bunch


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> :smack: :smack: tommy brady bunch




Won't matter! :cray: Niners all the way!


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > :smack: :smack: tommy brady bunch
> ...



got to watch the last few minutes, must of been pretty good game. Seen highlights, birds had them down 17 to 0 early.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> LET'S GO RAVENS!!!



ahh i hate the ravens i mean my old browns . i wonder how hot it is down there for old art model duck


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

TOUCHDOWN RAVENS!!! :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> TOUCHDOWN RAVENS!!! :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:



did i just say that? 
that didnt even sound right


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

ANYONE except the dreaded niners. If the Ravens win I'll pull fr them but right now I'm thinking Brady will start working his magic and pull it out. I don't thiunk the Ravens can beat the niners but I know the Pats can. Go Pats!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2013)

10-7....


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

:fit::fit::fit: :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Brady/Welker magic begins.


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2013)

Moma made me do I.

[attachment=16765]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Brink said:


> Moma made me do I.



Completely weird. I can't see your pic in the post but when I click reply and scroll down I can. I just copied let me try to upload into your post . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

It worked. I'm sick of this software.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

wheres the flag at on that hit??????? we know who the refs want!!!!!!
:fit: :fit: :fit: :fit: :fit: :fit:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Incidental. Both were looking and going for the ball so no foul. Good non-call by the zebra, unless I were pulling for the Ravens.....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Ohhhh what a hit!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn. Go ahead and gloat while you can Wrongbeard. :lolol:.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

last catch before the TD. receiver was defenseless. was a good hit, but i've seen the yellow flags for hits like that all year. receiver did not take 2 steps.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

No 2-step rule on a clean hit that I'm aware of?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

i see flag football coming unless goodell retires with his $10million dollar salary for doing nothing but ruining the game.

TOUCHDOWN RAVENS!!!!

just so we are clear on this, I cant stand either team and wish both would loose, but i do like ray lewis.
And i have a pen ridin on the ravens!


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

that was a HIT!


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

and some how pollard will be fined for that, when both players were going low.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah honestly I don't even usually watch football or sports in general, but since my wife works weekend nights and the shop is too cold I got nothing else to do sometimes. Can't read right now because my nose is still stopped up. :wacko2:

I almost never watch a super bowl unless the cowgirls are in it so haven't seen an entire one in over 15 years. We go to my sisters for her SB party sometimes but even then I always end up playing football outside with the kids while the adults watch the stupid commercials and the stupid halftime show with a little football mixed in. I just really don't give a rat's ass about it when it comes right down to it. :i_dunno:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Love those commercials(some of them) pretty darn funny.

TOUCHDOWN RAVENS!!!    

I can almost see that new pen. 
Mike, are you watching this? Oh, i hope you didnt go to watch this beatin.
If ya did, where's the woodbarter sign man? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad no one took me up on my bet.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Glad no one took me up on my bet.



what was it, a box of blanks?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

brady just got picked off!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Tom Brady just got :smack: :smack: :smack: :smack: around :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: i cant help myself


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

go ravens. football sucks.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> go ravens. football sucks.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats Harry your team won. I hope they beat those evil niners. I hope they destroy them to the point that the entire 49er organization is buried beneath mount doom and melted in the river of fire.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2013)

Shoot me ...


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

cry brady picked off again!!   

brother against brother in the SB


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Shoot me ...



:archery1: :archery1: :archery1: :archery1:

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Congrats Harry your team won. I hope they beat those evil niners. I hope they destroy them to the point that the entire 49er organization is buried beneath mount doom and melted in the river of fire.



not my team Kevin, just wanted them to win cause i had pen riding on them, but i do like ray lewis. 
I'm a die hard- black and gold bleeding SIX-TIME SB CHAMPION PITTSBURGH STEELER FAN!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> I'm a die hard- black and gold bleeding SIX-TIME SB CHAMPION PITTSBURGH STEELER FAN!



Okay now I know what to do with you - you are banned. 

Actually I like the 70's Steelers teams - no better rivalry than Cows and Steel of the 70s. Love Bradshaw and crew but I don't think much of little benny boy.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a die hard- black and gold bleeding SIX-TIME SB CHAMPION PITTSBURGH STEELER FAN!
> ...



those were good rivalries. i remember the late 70's of course.(only 46)
If big ben had a front line to protect him. and the secondary was not affraid of the football(cant catch to pick one off) to save their butts.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, the Ravens won. If it wasn't for Ray Lewis and him whipping up that team, they wouldn't be in the Super Bowl.

Congrats to the Raven getting there and may the best Harbaugh win...


----------



## longbeard (Jan 21, 2013)

SB should be a good one. BRING ON THE COMMERCIALS


----------

